# 45 EUR für Programmierer für Kunde?



## Jelly (21 Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen, na schon fleissig?


Hab letzte Woche noch ne Anfrage bekommen, es geht um die SPS-programmierung einer Roboterzelle, also Zubringer, Zwischenlager, Ausfuhr, Not-Kreise, Sicherheitszellen usw.
Die beiden Roboter darin programmieren die selber. Was ist eure Erfahrung, was ihr da so an Stundensatz habt? Mir kam der Vorschlag von anderen mit 40-45 EUR/h etwas wenig vor. Oder was schlägt ihr da so vor?

Möcht den Kunden ja nicht verägern, (der hat noch viiieeellee  Aufträge), aber leben will ich ja auch...


----------



## plc_tippser (21 Januar 2008)

Warum sich verschencken? Tu mal noch nen zwani drauf. Rechne doch einfach mal. 40h Arbeitszeit, 6 Wochen Urlaub im Jahr, Telefon Auto Versicherungen STEUERN usw. Zeiten für Angebote und für Leerlaufzeiten, diese Jahressumme dann auf Stunden aufschlüsseln, dann siehste wo du hinmusst. Von vornerein 10-14h Tage zu rechnen währe nicht klug, dass ist dann wenn es gut läuft das Geld was über bleibt.

pt


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 Januar 2008)

Für 40Eur die Stunde macht heute ein KFZ Mechaniker keinen Finger krumm.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Jelly (21 Januar 2008)

*Thx*

Danke schon mal für euren Beitrag!

Da werd ich doch nochmal an der Schraube drehen...
Und ich hab mich schon gewundert.


----------



## Frank (21 Januar 2008)

ich denke für den einstieg, je nach qualifikation/erfahrung, sollte sich die vergütung bei industriellen auftraggebern schon zwischen 65€ - 80€ bewegen


----------



## Dumbledore (21 Januar 2008)

Jelly schrieb:


> Was ist eure Erfahrung, was ihr da so an Stundensatz habt? Mir kam der Vorschlag von anderen mit 40-45 EUR/h etwas wenig vor.


 
Der Stundensatz ohne eine genaue Spezifikation der Leistung ist wenig aussagefähig. Es wäre z.B. nicht unwichtig, ob es sich um eine reine Programmierung nach genauen Anweisungen handelt, oder um eine selbständige Projektierung. Ob das Ganze in deutsch oder englisch oder einer anderen Sprache stattfindet. Ob es sich um einen Einsatz im Büro ohne Zeitdruck, oder auf einer Baustelle handelt. Und vor allem: ist der Programmierer erfahren und in der Lage, selbständig fehlerfrei zu arbeiten? Werden Spezialkenntnisse (welche?) verlangt?

Für den Auftraggeber sieht es ja dann so aus, daß ein guter, aber teurer Mann besser zurecht kommt als zwei "billige Jakobs", bei denen man dann noch mit Nachforderungen des Endkunden rechnen muss.

Wir haben da (im Anlagenbau) ein reales Spektrum von 25 bis 100 Euro (was wir also an den Programmierer zahlen) , und Spezialfirmen verlangen nochmals das Doppelte (und bekommen es sogar manchmal - wenn auch zähneknirschend  )

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## vladi (21 Januar 2008)

*Stundensätze*

Hi an alle,



DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Für 40Eur die Stunde macht heute ein KFZ Mechaniker keinen Finger krumm.
> Bernhard Götz


 
Genau das, und noch andere vergleichbare Zustände(Maler möchte auch 50 Euro usw.) sind nicht unbedingt fördernd für die Wirtschaft, und nicht richtig, finde ich.
Denn viele o.g. solche Sachen werden schwarz abgewickelt. Wer kann das schon zahlen?
Vor nich sehr langer Zeit konnte auch keiner als Programmierer 120-130 DM verlangen. Jetzt aber irgendwie schon.
Für nicht sehr anspruchsvolle Aufgaben sind 45 Euro absolut OK. Wir sprechen hier nicht über Ingenieurtätigkeiten, oder?

Und der KFZ Mechaniker, dem 40 Euro zu wenig sind, kann mich mal.
Jeder will nur mehr, und mehr, und mehr.. Und die Leistungen werden
aber weniger, und weniger. Und dann weint man, dass die Polen kommen, und billiger arbeiten, oder dass Fabriken irgendwo auswandern.

Also, bleiben wir am Boden und versuchen realistisch zu sein.

Jetzt bin ich aber gespannt.."duck und weg".

Gruss: Vladi


----------



## plc_tippser (21 Januar 2008)

Es wird eigentlich auch noch zwischen Büro und Inbetriebnahme unterschieden, wie in der Fahrschule.

pt


----------



## blasterbock (21 Januar 2008)

Ich habe eine Weile bei einem Zulieferer der Automobilbranche gearbeitet.
Für einen guten Roboterprogrammierer zahlt man in der Regel ab 60 €. Das heisst aber, der kennt den Prozess schon sehr gut, das spart man dann an den Vorgaben.
Für einen SPS-Programmierer wurde seitens des Chefs schon bei Beträgen um die 40 € gemurrt. Gute Leistungen bekam man ab 45 € die Stunde.
Ist aber schon eine Zeit her.
Ich kenne viele Angebote von SPS-Programmierern, die mit 35 € anbieten, soviel nimmt auch der Installateur, der die Maschinen verkabelt..
Wenn man da aber mal nachhakt, ist meist ein Kurs bei der IHK oder beim Arbeitsamt die Ausbildungsgrundlage der Billigprogrammierer. 14 Tage Crashkurs ohne Verfahrenstechnik zu können - nein danke.
Bei den Verhandlungen auf eigenen Projekte hinweisen, die man schon realisiert hat. Ist besser als jedes Ausbildungszeugnis.


----------



## Dumbledore (21 Januar 2008)

blasterbock schrieb:


> Bei den Verhandlungen auf eigenen Projekte hinweisen, die man schon realisiert hat. Ist besser als jedes Ausbildungszeugnis.


 
Stimmt - aber man sollte sich klar machen, daß der Auftraggeber sich gerne auch bei den vorigen Kunden schlau macht.

Und es hat meines Erachtens keinen Sinn (und wäre auch unklug) sich deutlich zu viel zuzumuten (und zu fordern) - es gibt wenige Tätigkeiten, bei denen sich Inkompetenz so schnell und so klar zeigt wie beim (SPS-)Programmieren und der dazugehörigen IBN. Wenn dann im Vertrag Pönalen definiert sind kann es schnell SEHR teuer werden.

Aber generell stimmt das natürlich: man wächst an seinen Aufgaben, und wenn man das nachweisen kann, so ist dies die beste Referenz. Wie gesagt: Preise sind immer verhandelbar, wir zahlen ja nicht nach BAT  

Eins noch als kleiner Dämpfer: Die Preise sind natürlich auch regional unterschiedlich, und große Firmen denken nicht regional. Man konkurriert also auch mit Kollegen aus den östlichen Bundesländern (wo immer noch deutlich weniger gefordert wird) und sogar aus dem Ausland. Ich kenne schon Projekte, die in China programmiert werden :???: 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 Januar 2008)

vladi schrieb:


> Genau das, und noch andere vergleichbare Zustände(Maler möchte auch 50 Euro usw.) sind nicht unbedingt fördernd für die Wirtschaft, und nicht richtig, finde ich.


Nunja, das ist schon richtig, aber dejenige, der die 40Eur nimmt, muß bei nächster Gelegenheit selber deutlich mehr dafür bezahlen. Will heissen, der Programmierer, der für 40Eur die Stunde arbeitet, muß über zwei Stunden arbeiten, um sein geschäftliches Fahrzeug eine Stunde lang in die Werkstatt geben zu können (natürlich ohne Teile - nur Arbeitslohn). Und da stimmt es für mich nicht. Privat mache ich inzwischen fast alles selber, weil mir die Differenz zwischen meinem Nettostundenlohn und dem Bruttostundenlohn, den ich an einen Handwerker bezahlen müsste einfach zu groß ist.



vladi schrieb:


> Denn viele o.g. solche Sachen werden schwarz abgewickelt. Wer kann das schon zahlen?


Kein Wunder bei deutlich über 50% Lohnnebenkosten und 19% Merkelsteuer. Aber den Unterschied zwischen Steuererhöhung und Steuermehreinamen hat diese Bundesregierung noch immer nicht verstanden.



vladi schrieb:


> Vor nich sehr langer Zeit konnte auch keiner als Programmierer 120-130 DM verlangen.


Vor nicht all zu langer Zeit hat die Kilowattstunde Strom 10ct bzw. 20pf gekostet (ich meine mich erinnern zu können, daß ich in meiner ersten eigenen Wohnung noch 17pf bezahlt habe, kann mich da aber auch irren) - jetzt kostet sie 22ct. Der Liter Diesel hat vor wenigen Jahren noch 80ct gekostet, jetzt kostet er 1,30Eur.

Das Leben ist einfach teurer geworden, da müssen irgendwann auch die Einnamen steigen, ansonsten kommt man nicht mehr zurecht.



vladi schrieb:


> Und der KFZ Mechaniker, dem 40 Euro zu wenig sind, kann mich mal.


Kaum eine KFZ Werkstatt arbeitet noch für den Preis. (OK - der Mechaniker bekommt natürlich von seiner Firma einen deutlich niedrigeren Stundenlohn ). Die gängigen Vertragswerkstätten der Hersteller haben inzwischen Stundenlöhne zwischen 70Eur und 120Eur.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## blasterbock (21 Januar 2008)

Bei den kleinen Maschinenbauern gibt es wohl kaum Programmierer aus Billiglohnländern. Zum Einen sind die Pflichtenhefte zum großen Teil nicht vorhanden, zum anderen werden ständig Änderungen seitens des Bauteils, bzw. der Konstruktionsabteilung kommen.
Bei Bauteiländerungen ist das kein Problem, das wird meist gezahlt. Bei Konstruktionsänderungen gehört das irgendwie immer dazu, als wenn man das ahnen könnte.
Wenn man schon ein bischen Erfahrung hat, kann es durchaus Sinn machen, sich im frühen Stadium schon mal die Konstruktion zeigen zu lassen. Gerne wird auf Wechselwerkzeugen der Platz für die Bus- bzw. Ventilinseln vergessen oder sind hardwareseitig von der Elektroplanung nicht vorgesehen.
Auch hierbei kann man den Wert seines höheren Stundensatzes wirksam zeigen.


----------



## HerrKaleu (21 Januar 2008)

*Kaufmännische Grundlagen/Stundenverrechnungssatz*

Hallo,

um einen angemessenen Stundenverrechnungssatz zu kalkulieren, sollte man sich mit kaufmännischen Grundlagen beschäftigen.

Nach einer anständigen Kalkulation bleiben nach einer entsprechenden Marktpreisanpassung keine Fragen bezüglich der Höhe offen.

Äpfel kann man genauso wenig mit Birnen vergleichen, wie Stundenlöhne von Handwerker oder Chirurgen.

Grus
Thorsten


----------

